#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  > > >  >  >  Υδροηλεκτρική εγκατάσταση

## sagir

Μήπως έχει βρει κάποιος ένα σχέδιο μικρής υδροηλεκτρικής εγκατάστασης για να το χρησιμοποιήσω ως οδηγό για το σχεδιασμό μιας νέας?

----------

